# Wife’s and AAS



## Badleroybrown (Apr 1, 2021)

Brothers in Iron,
how many of you guys are in this same situation as me. I’ve been with my wife 28 years this coming nov. we have had our ups and down and we have always had each others back no matter what. “Ride or Die”. Anyway been cycling for a very long time and even though she has not always bust my chops the whole time I am finding that the older she gets the more she is riding me. 
She is concerned with a lot of things. 
My health for one thing. Even though I take all the precautions I think I need to take I tend to be a little reckless when it comes to my usage. IE dosages and lengths of my runs. 
my training is always the same . I train balls out all the time on or off. Sometime I train at different places so it takes me away for a longer period. Also she says the older I get the look in my eyes are different when I am on. At the same time my wife loves the way I look and carry myself and she tells me how attractive I am to her and not being conceded cause I am no brad pitt but how she knows other women find me attractive. 
something about a guys all jacked up in good shape carrying himself with confidence that makes women cream just a little. Anyway another topic.
Another big concern of hers  is she is also getting older and she has said it many times that as she gets older her husband has the fountain of youth with his hormones and she worries that the older we get I will not find her attractive like I do now. She says that I am over sexed and let’s face it she has never turned me down but sometimes after along day of teaching and being in her feet she just want to lay in bed and relax. I don’t know if this is hitting home with anyone else. But I think if a lot of us are in a long term relationship we must be having some of the same issues. Let me say this . We are happily married with two beautiful teenage daughters and never once have I ever thought hmmm maybe this is t what I want. This strictly is questions about our training and supplement and how it effects our relationship. Thanks.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 1, 2021)

This could be a very interesting thread; it might depend on how many members here are old enough to be experiencing the same thoughts.  I am, but I have nothing useful to add.  It has not created any tension in our marriage afaik ... so far, unless I'm just too thick to notice it.

A marriage where one partner is chemically enhanced and the other is not may not be a problem when both are young, but aging can be a learning experience about a lot of things.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2021)

At the end of the day how do you justify your use to your wife over your longevity/health with her? I’m not sure we can. I think using steroids is (at least in part) a selfish thing to do. 

-Mr. selfish.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 1, 2021)

I hate it when you say smart stuff, Jin.  And that begs the question are we likely to stop, or at least cut back drastically?  I am not at the moment; we'll see how that works out  .......


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 1, 2021)

Just dont tell her you want to look good so you can attract other women!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2021)

Jin said:


> At the end of the day how do you justify your use to your wife over your longevity/health with her? I’m not sure we can. I think using steroids is (at least in part) a selfish thing to do.
> 
> -Mr. selfish.


It may be a little selfish but at the end of the day we also would not be able to accomplish the goals that is as people  that use supplement would be able. I/we would have to change our goals/my goals all together.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Just dont tell her you want to look good so you can attract other women!


no I would never say that. I do not have to sleep with one eye open..


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 2, 2021)

Big dogs die young. Thank goodness I was a big dog when she bought me, lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Big dogs die young. Thank goodness I was a big dog when she bought me, lol


Hahahah... i say it all the time.
Bury me with a Barbell cause the set never ends.....


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 2, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> no I would never say that. I do not have to sleep with one eye open..



Dammit!  Gonna be singing that little ditty softly tonight now as I approach the conjugal bed ... at least it'll distract her from any serious complaints she might have  .....


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2021)

I also want to add I have been on trt for ten years so their will never be a point in my life when I wont have to jab myself. She did t have a problem with that. 
many way I thought more guys are or were at some point in there relationship in a similar situation.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 2, 2021)

This is an interesting topic to bring up. 

I think a big problem is when one uses and the other doesn't.  It's hard to understand.  It's like when one trains and the other doesn't even lift. 

Thankfully, my sig other also uses but over the years we agreed that I would only run TRT with the rare occurrences of small cycles (ie. add a light oral or something that's not harsh in a low dose).  In the end, unless you're making a living off how you look is it really worth the risk/ wear on the body to run harsh, long cycles? I've come to the conclusion... it's not.  You can look good being on nothing more than TRT.  It just means dialing in the diet and training even more so.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 2, 2021)

My wife became much more okay with it after I convinced her to try it.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> My wife became much more okay with it after I convinced her to try it.


I guess this is one way to go about it. 
She did use gh for about 4 months then she got tired of having to stay on top of it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> My wife became much more okay with it after I convinced her to try it.



the wife is on hcg as we speak & has a batch of anavar on deck


----------



## Trump (Apr 2, 2021)

on hcg for enhancement? Is that something that works for women?



John Ziegler said:


> the wife is on hcg as we speak & has a batch of anavar on deck


----------



## RISE (Apr 2, 2021)

Have you been using longer than yall have been together? If so, tell her to suck it up.  That's what I do.  I told my wife when we first started dating that i will be on either blast/cruise or on trt til I die.  If she doesnt like it, nows your time to leave, bc I'm not changing.  

If you started while married or already together, then she has more lee way.  Maybe tell her you agree to either cut down on dosage, use less compounds in your stacks, prolong your cruises longer.

Either way, if you've been on a long time, your endocrine system is prob phucked and your going to need to be on Trt for life.  Unless you want life to suck.  If she likes the way you look and the confidence you have while being on, she cant complain about your usage.  She cant eat her cake and keep it, too.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 3, 2021)

My wife HATED it. Man she use to ride me like you wouldn’t believe. It was out of fear. 
my usage would change me. Sometimes mean, sometimes happy, sometimes who knows what could happen. 
I did get freaky and kind of hard to control. It’s scary for them. They know average men don’t look like us, so most women find it a rare commodity. It attracts a lot of unwanted attention. Unwanted as in, it makes her jelly. 
I haven’t always been the most faithful or honest with her in the past. She has every right to feel that way. I understand. 

Love her anyway. Love the hell out of her. Love her like you know you don’t deserve her brother. 
It takes work, but I promise you it’s worth it.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 3, 2021)

Start swinging  haha.

On a serious note, you do you---do what makes you feel right, healthy, and be yourself.  She enjoys it, if her friends do too, then so be it.  Be faithful, treat her right, all will be well.


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 3, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> My wife HATED it. Man she use to ride me like you wouldn’t believe. It was out of fear.
> my usage would change me. Sometimes mean, sometimes happy, sometimes who knows what could happen.
> I did get freaky and kind of hard to control. It’s scary for them. They know average men don’t look like us, so most women find it a rare commodity. It attracts a lot of unwanted attention. Unwanted as in, it makes her jelly.
> I haven’t always been the most faithful or honest with her in the past. She has every right to feel that way. I understand.
> ...



My wife did the same shit, then I went legit with an optimization doc and get my test  and Deca on the books , she’s happy with that. Got her set up with one now she’s on test herself and injectable vitamins along with a prescription ECA, she’s turned around just a little!


----------



## Jin (Apr 3, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> My wife did the same shit, then I went legit with an optimization doc and get my test  and Deca on the books , she’s happy with that. Got her set up with one now she’s on test herself and injectable vitamins along with a prescription ECA, she’s turned around just a little!



Prescription ECA? Tell us more.


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> Prescription ECA? Tell us more.



Optimization docs man! Mainstream docs that are controlled by the insurance companies aren’t worth it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 3, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Optimization docs man! Mainstream docs that are controlled by the insurance companies aren’t worth it.
> 
> View attachment 11775



that’s pretty great. I’m assuming you just can’t go to any pharmacy to fill the Rx? Do you get it from the prescribing doc or a compounding pharmacy or what?


----------



## creekrat (Apr 4, 2021)

My wife hasn't been supportive of anything over my TRT but she didn't pitch a fit about it.  She recently got her ass to work in the gym and has done great and asked me about var and she just started a cycle of that.  I've also put the bug in her ear about primo.  We'll see if she bites on it.  I've always told her that of course I want to look good for me but most of all, I want to look good naked for her


----------



## snake (Apr 4, 2021)

First off, generally speaking, men have it much easier when it comes to looking younger into their 40's and beyond. The single act of carrying a child for 9 months can in itself destroy a woman's body and it becomes more devastating with each child. Also the fact that woman are having children later in life makes the recovery even harder. Sure there is cosmetic surgery but even that leaves it's scars. Throw in hormone changes and it's not going to end well.

Either sex can be strong in their relationship but when there's a perceived disparity, it can be a little stressful on both parties. The way I see it, this will all be over one day and if I choose to let it define the way my wife view me or how I view her, that is my fault. 

Let me ask you this; are there other habits that your wife rides you on?


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> that’s pretty great. I’m assuming you just can’t go to any pharmacy to fill the Rx? Do you get it from the prescribing doc or a compounding pharmacy or what?



Compounding pharmacy mails it to you


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 5, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> My wife did the same shit, then I went legit with an optimization doc and get my test  and Deca on the books , she’s happy with that. Got her set up with one now she’s on test herself and injectable vitamins along with a prescription ECA, she’s turned around just a little!


Glad to hear it brother. Good on ya mate!


----------



## nicocujo (Apr 8, 2021)

My wife was always afraid of the side effects. We've been married 31 years and she's come to realize I won't stop (I'm on TRT).
Every now and then I'll blow up and she'll ask "are you taking that stuff that makes you crazy?". She means tren. I say no but I'm about to start just to keep her on her toes.
We get along great (sometimes she's too lazy for me), have sex all the time (can't beat that), and laugh a lot together.
She's ok with my usage because I monitor my BP and cholesterol. I try to stay in shape so she really can't complain about it.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 8, 2021)

My wife is cool as long as my bloodwork is good. She does ride me about checking my blood pressure but someone has to keep me in check


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 8, 2021)

My wife doesn't care for it but knows that are worse things I could be doing. I check my bloods regularly and an honest with myself, my doctors, and her.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 10, 2021)

My girl didnt like the idea at first but shes surprisingly cool about it now.


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> My girl didnt like the idea at first but shes surprisingly cool about it now.


wait... now you have a girl and tinder dates?


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 10, 2021)

German89 said:


> wait... now you have a girl and tinder dates?



of course! doesnt every guy??


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> of course! doesnt every guy??



Nope... Not good men.

Doesn't surprise me with '666' in your name.


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 10, 2021)

My girlfriend knows and is done - she is even interested in HGH for herself (anti-aging). She even pops my back zits I can't reach myself


----------



## creekrat (Apr 11, 2021)

BrotherJ said:


> My girlfriend knows and is done - she is even interested in HGH for herself (anti-aging). *She even pops my back zits I can't reach myself*



If this isn't love then I don't know what is


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 13, 2021)

Been gone for a minute.. Life keeps moving on. She is really only concerned with my health just like anyone of us who has others. Flowers go a long way. AnywayGonna do what I am gonna do.. that’s what it comes down too. We have a lifetime together and something like aas won’t break it up.


----------



## diver (Apr 13, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Brothers in Iron,
> how many of you guys are in this same situation as me. I’ve been with my wife 28 years this coming nov. we have had our ups and down and we have always had each others back no matter what. “Ride or Die”. Anyway been cycling for a very long time and even though she has not always bust my chops the whole time I am finding that the older she gets the more she is riding me.
> She is concerned with a lot of things.
> My health for one thing. Even though I take all the precautions I think I need to take I tend to be a little reckless when it comes to my usage. IE dosages and lengths of my runs.
> ...



From your accounting it doesn't sound like an issue of your training or supplements. Women as they get older have hormone issues just like men. It kicks in at different ages depending on the individual. It could be as simple as having her consult with a doctor to see if there may be a way to adjust her levels.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2021)

I believe in lying


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I believe in lying



Just omit the truth. It's not lying. If she doesn't ask then...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2021)

German89 said:


> Just omit the truth. It's not lying. If she doesn't ask then...


But if confronted always confuse and deny .. the bundy method


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 14, 2021)

Nah can’t lie to a women who has been with me half my life. Two beautiful girls and she is ride or die till the end. I am honest and I take my lashes . It only hurts for a minute. When I posted this thread she was in my ass the same day. She hasn’t even mentioned it since then.. glad to see so many responses. Thanks. BLB...


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> But if confronted always confuse and deny .. the bundy method



LMAO.  If it works then don't change it. 

Things that could incriminate you or both parties.  Better off that she stays clueless.  Women talk too damn much.  If say you two get arrested and she's in for questioning, she'll be too stupid to say 'lawyer' and end up telling the cops everything.

*"Everything you say will be used against you in the court of law"*


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Apr 14, 2021)

Interesting post.  My wife is easy going about it.  She knows I get my bloods done regularly, she sees me keep an eye on my BP.  I use to drink a lot, basically gave that up, and she figures this is better than me being at the bar all the time. A lot of my friends are fat and out of shape and she knows that's not healthy either.  She's still more attractive than me so no issues there, I guess there is one advantage to being ugly. Jokes aside if some girl does hit on me she laughs it off.  After the last time it happened she bought me a t shirt that said trophy husband.  She thought she was pretty funny. She knows I'm not going to mess up what we have for a little bit of fun. I do think it has motivated her to take care of herself more, she trains with me now, she is getting her boobs redone next week. I took a pic of the comment about popping back zits being true love and sent it to her, she thought that was hilarious.  That is definitely us after 13 years together.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 16, 2021)

, she is getting her boobs redone. 
hahaha is this for you or her or both.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 18, 2021)

my wife has been super cool about it for 5 years

has dabbled in anavar & test

all of a sudden tonight she went full spaz on me

her kids are upstairs in their rooms

doing whatever theyre doing

shes downstairs yelling

oh big man mr steroids this and that

why dont you be a man & that whole line of bs

attempts to discredit & humiliation

so I get on the bicycle because

at this point im begining to rage it up

cruz the bike to a buddys house

smoke a fatty go ride some more

come back shes a sleep im chillin its over with

the damage is done 

shes broken the unwritten rule

 disgusted about it, trusted her for years .....


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> my wife has been super cool about it for 5 years
> 
> has dabbled in anavar & test
> 
> ...


Question, and I mean no disrespect at all... But does she happen to be on cycle right now?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 19, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> , she is getting her boobs redone.
> hahaha is this for you or her or both.


Sorry, just saw this. Both of course. She got a retention bonus that paid for it so who am I to tell her how to spend "her money"? Hahaha


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Strategy here, take notes fellas. Talk about it with her. Put it all out there. Leave out room for mystery and question. Normalize it at home, so it is no big deal. Bring it up until she gets bored with it.
Let's suppose you are into model train sets. She has no interest in trains. She may be glad you found something to keep you happy, but doesn't want to be involved.  When you bring up hobby trains, she tunes out.  But if you didn't talk about it, she would wonder what you are doing in the basement, and possibly assume the worst... When I talk about my next cycle, specific dosages, esters and the HPTA axis, she tunes out.


----------



## MrRogers (Sep 20, 2021)

Man you guys are some moral mfuckers. Wife knows about trt and thats it. I have some gear on hand for a winter bulk blast but I don't see a need in sharing that. Sometimes were only motivated by honestly bc it feels good and virtuous. If my wife is going to worry about my health in a distorted way; what is the purpose of laying that on her? I'm not dishonest about anything else with her (cash income doesn't count lol). 

I'm a psychologist and do some couples therapy. Guy comes in a few months ago; anxious; cant sleep. Turns out he got black out drunk and kissed his coworker on a business trip. He was riddled with guilt and had to disclose this to his wife. Why? He's such a wreck over this that you know he went against an otherwise solid moral compass. Consider the anxiety his penance. Wife was fragile and from his description of her; would be devastated. In the end; sometimes honestly trends into selfishness. 

Just a thought


----------



## TomJ (Sep 20, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> I'm a psychologist









Can you help me doc? I want to be more bigger. Need size pills.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## In2Deep (Sep 21, 2021)

Been married 26 years. Wife knew I was using da juice when we met. Fast forward almost 2 decades and I started with some trt she will do injections if I ask. I don't hide the tren or other soirced bottles of test and orals I've had the past few years. I keep them right on the shelf. I think the key is honesty. Even though I never lock my phone she can pick it up anytime but she doesn't. She does get concerned because "I look better" her words not mine. Its up to me to make her feel secure in our relationship. She is honestly my best friend and lover. 

It doesn't hurt when I running a high dose of test and wearing that ass out either so she does benefit in some aspects.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Question, and I mean no disrespect at all... But does she happen to be on cycle right now?



No.

shes taking a break from smoking weed 

so i went & got her a cbd vape pen 

shes chilled out a bit


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 30, 2021)

Married 24yrs she's definitely a ride or die. Back in the day even carried shit over from TJ, she said I stood out to much. She would walk ahead carrying gear with her sister or a friend I came over alone. But those days were different than now was open season then
  Fast-forward now she gets uneasy she definitely looks older, my looks pretty much the same. They are surprised at my age.
   I get the same concerns  do I find her attractive now, definitely do sex life is good. Definitely slowed a bit, but 2 teenagers always keeping us busy. To be expected, I just make it a point to tell her I appreciate her and she looks great. Get her Lil things to know I'm thinking about her.
  She's been thru tren sweats, her prepping meals a week at a time when I was competing. To slopping Jan Tana on me.
  She's been down with cause since day 1, she earned her right to be on a pedestal in my eyes!!


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2021)

Mrs and I been together 31 years and have seen it all and been through it. She's put up with me being obsessed , driving myself crazy , the paranoia , the nose bleeds , blowing out my teeth squatting without a mouth piece. Giving myself a stroke. She hates it but she never really openly complains about it. I do hear the ,, are you on that shit again ... when ever I get mad about any thing. That I suppose I earned over the years. We don't talk about gear since the stroke , I don't tell her shit about it IF something comes to the house I just put it away , there are even thing's I can't say around her these days cus it triggers her and I get the look. An I earned all that I suppose , she knows I'm a bit broken, been like this long before I met her but inside I can tell she's just waiting for me to be done with it all. Beauty might be skin deep but Meat Head goes to the soul.


----------



## flenser (Sep 30, 2021)

My wife has always been cool with it. I never lied or misrepresented what I was doing. Early on, though, we stopped at a grocery store for something and while she was shopping I was figuring out how to use that WU machine at the front of the store to complete my very first purchase. When we got back in the car she said, "if you get arrested, I'm not visiting you in jail".


----------



## Valuum (Feb 24, 2022)

flenser said:


> My wife has always been cool with it. I never lied or misrepresented what I was doing. Early on, though, we stopped at a grocery store for something and while she was shopping I was figuring out how to use that WU machine at the front of the store to complete my very first purchase. When we got back in the car she said, "if you get arrested, I'm not visiting you in jail".


Oh god, I've had similar worries about the law. I tried telling women about all the "oh if you don't sign for it whose to say -I- ordered it", "do you know how much mail USPS gets a day", "It's only domestic" etc. The bae's will hear none of it lol

I've never been married, but every girl I've been with has hated when I used AAS. But all of them admitted it didn't really have any psychological changes other than a higher sex drive.


----------

